# anxious boy



## kpotts13 (Jul 30, 2009)

My horse is amazing in the arena and does really good when me and one other horse are on trail, but when more than 1 horse is with us, he gets really anxious. He has to be in the front of the "group", if not he breaths heavily and sweats perfusely and I am constantly holding him back. If i hold him back and let the other horses go, he prances and rears up and acts like he is going to be left behind. Does anyone have any advice for me. I love being on trail but hate fighting with him when we're with a group.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you can get the help of your group, practice circling him from the front (or the middle) to the rear, and have the other riders do the same so he gets used to being in the front, rear and the middle....and practice, practice, practice. It's not unusual for a horse to have a preference for a certain position, and the 'not wanting to be left behind' instinct can be very strong.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've always read that horses out on a trail quickly establish their herd hierarchy and decide among themselves who should be in front. My boy is a follower, so I don't have to put up with that, but I can see where it can be frustrating. I'd say just go with it, but if you have a group who will help you trade off the lead, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I think changing places is a good idea. It's worked for me in the past - however.... there are some horses that just have to lead (or follow).


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you ride in a line, or side by side?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

we do both, depending on the width of the trail. Some that we ride are like a one lane road, those we'll go two, and even 3 abreast. In the more confined trails, it's one by one. It just depends on the trails where you are, and if you want to talk to anyone lol.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> If you can get the help of your group, practice circling him from the front (or the middle) to the rear, and have the other riders do the same so he gets used to being in the front, rear and the middle....and practice, practice, practice. It's not unusual for a horse to have a preference for a certain position, and the 'not wanting to be left behind' instinct can be very strong.


Great advice. Patience, however has to be taught for a good trail horse. A good trail horse will take any position he is placed at and will not rush unless asked. There are times you may have to leave your riding partners, may need to allow a lag between horses going over or through an obsitical... the list goes on.


----------



## kpotts13 (Jul 30, 2009)

when i let the other horses go in front he starts prancing and tucks his head in real deep and sweats like he's been running all day! if i hold him back i know its hard on his mouth and he also starts rearing up...the people i trail with dont mind him being in front but i want him to be comfortable anywhere...


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Try half halts and circling. Is he OK with side by side riding? Its good that you have understanding trail riding friends they can help you in your retraining.

Just curious, but where can you ride trails in Newport Beach?


----------

